# Enjoying the outside



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

it is a gorgeous day out today and me, my Mom, and the 4 dogs are enjoying sitting outside in the sun 
just thought, i'd post a few more pics 

Tootsie in her hip doggie dress that Christie sent her 



Minnie in her Hip doggie cupcake top 



Ellie Mae in her Louis dog baby size tank top she got from Kathy for Christmas. i'm so happy it still fits her 





i'm not sure what these two were doing here, but Ellie enjoys following her sisters around


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Can I please steal Ellie Mae Lol!! And maybe the rest too.. You've got such a lovely wee pack!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Cait93x said:


> Can I please steal Ellie Mae Lol!! And maybe the rest too.. You've got such a lovely wee pack!


hehe. aww, I wish you lived nearby. you and Pablo could come over anytime. My girls are all very friendly and love to have company


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Your mom looks so adorable and Happy! Looks like a beautiful day for you too. It's so nice, sunny and warm here. Couldn't ask for a better weekend. 
The girls look adorable in their outfits. What a perfect day for dressing them.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Aw, looks like fun was had by all!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

elaina said:


> hehe. aww, I wish you lived nearby. you and Pablo could come over anytime. My girls are all very friendly and love to have company


I know that would've been fab! Pabs is the same he just wants all the dog love though.. Only dog in the vet today who wouldn't leave he'd of stayed there all day if it meant seeing dogs and people :toothy8:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Your mom sure looks like she enjoys the dogs..... (-;


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Your mom looks so adorable and Happy! Looks like a beautiful day for you too. It's so nice, sunny and warm here. Couldn't ask for a better weekend.
> The girls look adorable in their outfits. What a perfect day for dressing them.


hehe. thanks Meoshia ! she's such a sweetheart , I love when she's here visiting with me . it was almost 70 degrees today. All of this coming week is going to be gorgeous too !! 
I like Tootsie orange eyelet HD dress better than the strawberry one cause it seems like a better fit on her to me even though its the exact same size . 
Didn't you order that cupcake top from bloomingtails. I knew I had one , so , I had to go search for it. I think I also have one that will fit Ellie but its stored away somewhere and it would take me a long time to find it ...

don't forget to post the pics of the new HD things you got. I cant wait to see them !!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Hollysmom said:


> Aw, looks like fun was had by all!


yes, the girls, me and my mom all had a nice day . Tomorrow is supposed to be even warmer than today . I love spring... its my favorite time of year


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jayda said:


> Your mom sure looks like she enjoys the dogs..... (-;


Lynda, my mom absolutely loves the dogs !!! and they really love her so much . we will all miss her when she flys back home in 2 weeks ...


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww it's so cute how they're climbing all over your mum. lol It looks like they're all enjoying each other's company.  Your dogs are all so sweet and so well dressed too.


----------



## ferrari4000 (Mar 11, 2015)

I love that your chis are all in different sizes. They're climbing on top of your mom! Lovely! Seems like your mom enjoys playing with the dogs as well. 

Not so long ago my mom came to visit me. She's never pet a dog, and Elena kept on teasing her by approaching her, then run away the moment my mom try to pet her. lol. 

And your place has nice weather, 70 F is perfect. It's always 85-95 F here, almost everyday except when it's raining.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww it's so cute how they're climbing all over your mum. lol It looks like they're all enjoying each other's company.  Your dogs are all so sweet and so well dressed too.


thanks Camille ! hehe. they all love to get attention from my mum and me and them will all miss her when she flys back home on May 15. 
all the girls really do love each other and very much enjoy eachothers company too


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ferrari4000 said:


> I love that your chis are all in different sizes. They're climbing on top of your mom! Lovely! Seems like your mom enjoys playing with the dogs as well.
> 
> Not so long ago my mom came to visit me. She's never pet a dog, and Elena kept on teasing her by approaching her, then run away the moment my mom try to pet her. lol.
> 
> And your place has nice weather, 70 F is perfect. It's always 85-95 F here, almost everyday except when it's raining.


thank you Ines ! 
hehe , I didn't plan it that way that i'd have a small, medium and large chi... but it is kinda cute they are all different sizes 

I love 70 degree weather. Today is actually going to be unusually warm for this time of year. its supposed to get up to 82 degrees later. I wouldn't mind it always being hot if there was a nice beach to go to. I love the beach, so I would love that. i'll trade you my weather for your weather. LOL. I would be very happy with no more snow


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Gorgeous photos!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> hehe. thanks Meoshia ! she's such a sweetheart , I love when she's here visiting with me . it was almost 70 degrees today. All of this coming week is going to be gorgeous too !!
> 
> I like Tootsie orange eyelet HD dress better than the strawberry one cause it seems like a better fit on her to me even though its the exact same size .
> 
> ...



I did order Brax that blue cupcake top. I haven't checked the tracking yet but hopefully I'll have that tomorrow. 
I never got around to taking pics this weekend. Bf and I were very busy. So I guess I'll wait and take pics of the Hip doggie things when my bloomingtails order comes in. 
Still no word from PP yet on my Hip doggie, Ruff ruff couture order. I'm hoping those things will ship this week. All of this dog clothes shopping is so exhausting. I haven't even decided whether to put a DC order in or not. 
I did hear back from Pariero about the Cool tank and Olivia tee, they are shipping from Japan to LA. So hopefully those will ship next week. Then I think I need a breather for a month lol. Too exhausting and the wait for things is just too long.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Huly said:


> Gorgeous photos!


thanks Christie !


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I did order Brax that blue cupcake top. I haven't checked the tracking yet but hopefully I'll have that tomorrow.
> I never got around to taking pics this weekend. Bf and I were very busy. So I guess I'll wait and take pics of the Hip doggie things when my bloomingtails order comes in.
> Still no word from PP yet on my Hip doggie, Ruff ruff couture order. I'm hoping those things will ship this week. All of this dog clothes shopping is so exhausting. I haven't even decided whether to put a DC order in or not.
> I did hear back from Pariero about the Cool tank and Olivia tee, they are shipping from Japan to LA. So hopefully those will ship next week. Then I think I need a breather for a month lol. Too exhausting and the wait for things is just too long.


I love that cupcake top. and they don't make that anymore so, its hard to find. I think the one Minnie is wearing is size XS. 

like I said. I def. remember ordering from RRC and it taking a long time because they actually have to make the clothing if they don't have it instock right there. they have all the material and they make most everything to order. so, i'm not surprised that the rrc is taking along time ... 

did you end up putting a DC order in. I put one in yesterday just for the fun summer time WL dress for Ellie, and the grey organic top for Ellie and the cupcake mon tank for Tootsie. 
hehe. I was thinking I wanted to take a break now too but I must order some of that new LD. I messaged Melissa to list them today before the sale ends at midnight


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I love that cupcake top. and they don't make that anymore so, its hard to find. I think the one Minnie is wearing is size XS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those Hip doggie things are too big for Brax but fit Kendall. I'm still waiting for xs Toni Mari. The size small is good in length but too roomy on Ava, they are letting me change xs to small if xs is too small for Ava. I didn't order from DC. I may or may not. I saw LD Fb had some gorgeous tutu dresses. I def want those when they come out.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Those Hip doggie things are too big for Brax but fit Kendall. I'm still waiting for xs Toni Mari. The size small is good in length but too roomy on Ava, they are letting me change xs to small if xs is too small for Ava. I didn't order from DC. I may or may not. I saw LD Fb had some gorgeous tutu dresses. I def want those when they come out.


in the blue hip doggie cupcake top , Minnie is wearing the size XS I think. and it fits her good. not at all roomy. actually more of a snug fit. what size did you get in that one ? what size did you get in the strawberry dress ? 
I have size M in many HD things for Tootsie and some are alittle too long I think but others fit her good. I found a HD dress I want to get Ellie that's size XXS . i'll be taking a chance but i'm sure the white one with cherries is xxs so i'm hoping this one which is the same style will fit like the cherry one. 

The new tutu dresses are on the LD site today and Melissa has listed them. i'm going to get the baby leo tutu dress for Minnie and the pink star tulle dress for Ellie .


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> in the blue hip doggie cupcake top , Minnie is wearing the size XS I think. and it fits her good. not at all roomy. actually more of a snug fit. what size did you get in that one ? what size did you get in the strawberry dress ?
> 
> I have size M in many HD things for Tootsie and some are alittle too long I think but others fit her good. I found a HD dress I want to get Ellie that's size XXS . i'll be taking a chance but i'm sure the white one with cherries is xxs so i'm hoping this one which is the same style will fit like the cherry one.
> 
> ...



Some of these brands sizing is just so unpredictable. I ordered that cupcake top in small and the strawberry dress in small. Ava usually wears xs, that's why I went with small for Braxton. Poor girl can't catch a break. As she's really only true in size with Wooflink. We'll see how the lil country Ruff ruff fits her in size small. 

I was hoping that PP order would ship soon. Maybe next week. I'm hoping.

I wasn't going to order from DC til I saw the new stuff. I too love the Leo dress, and I'm strongly thinking of ordering it. I may also order a couple of the other tees as well. Maybe 3-4 items total. I'm still undecided.

My Posh Puppy order shipped yesterday. I have to check tracking to see when I'll get it.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Some of these brands sizing is just so unpredictable. I ordered that cupcake top in small and the strawberry dress in small. Ava usually wears xs, that's why I went with small for Braxton. Poor girl can't catch a break. As she's really only true in size with Wooflink. We'll see how the lil country Ruff ruff fits her in size small.
> 
> I was hoping that PP order would ship soon. Maybe next week. I'm hoping.
> 
> ...


yes, I agree that some of these brands sizing is so unpredictable :-(. I actually have been tempted to get Ellie the xxs strawberry dress from blooming tails and Tootsie the M cupcake top . just not sure if they will be a good fit or not cause sometimes the xxs is too small on Ellie and sometime the M is too long on Tootsie ... I just may take a chance though cause they are so nice. 
glad your PP order finally shipped !!! I cant wait to hear how you like the RRC you ordered. I forgot what else you ordered from them ... 

I decided to order the baby leo dress for Minnie and the star tulle dress for Ellie ( Wooflink fun summer time dress, grey organic top , both for Ellie and cupcake mon tank for Toots ).


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes, I agree that some of these brands sizing is so unpredictable :-(. I actually have been tempted to get Ellie the xxs strawberry dress from blooming tails and Tootsie the M cupcake top . just not sure if they will be a good fit or not cause sometimes the xxs is too small on Ellie and sometime the M is too long on Tootsie ... I just may take a chance though cause they are so nice.
> 
> glad your PP order finally shipped !!! I cant wait to hear how you like the RRC you ordered. I forgot what else you ordered from them ...
> 
> ...



I think it could be too big on Toots. It's like this fabric is very stretchy. I'll have to get a pic of Kendall in it. It looks really cute on her.
I ordered the star tulle for Ava, Leo for Ava and a size xsmall cupcakemon. 
Tails is getting some new LD in and my bf is taking us shopping in the city. So I figured I will hold off on ordering the other tees. I'm not having luck with sizing lately it seems. And I DO NOT like returning things lol. It seems all 3 of my other dogs are quite in between sizing on most brands other than Wooflink. And I pay cash only for all of their clothes, so I really do not want to waste my money.
Hmmm what did I order from PP lol? It's been so long. I think 2 country dresses, Krissy dress, gingham, bunny love, and Hip doggie dress I think cherries? 
I hope that Pariero ships soon. I saw stock is low now on the Olivia tee and Cool tank. So hopefully he has our things on the way before they sell out. I'm so surprised they have yet to do a big sale. I would have loved to order some size small things for Brax.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I think it could be too big on Toots. It's like this fabric is very stretchy. I'll have to get a pic of Kendall in it. It looks really cute on her.
> I ordered the star tulle for Ava, Leo for Ava and a size small cupcakemon.
> Tails is getting some new LD in and my bf is taking us shopping in the city. So I figured I will hold off on ordering the other tees. I'm not having luck with sizing lately it seems. And I DO NOT like returning things lol. It seems all 3 of my other dogs are quite in between sizing on most brands other than Wooflink. And I pay cash only for all of their clothes, so I really do not want to waste my money.
> Hmmm what did I order from PP lol? It's been so long. I think 2 country dresses, Krissy dress, gingham, bunny love, and Hip doggie dress I think cherries?
> I hope that Pariero ships soon. I saw stock is low now on the Olivia tee and Cool tank. So hopefully he has our things on the way before they sell out. I'm so surprised they have yet to do a big sale. I would have loved to order some size small things for Brax.


hmmm, your right, the M HD cupcake dress will probably be too long on Tootsie cause the size XS fits Minnie good and Tootsie is usually one size bigger than Tootsie... hmmm. still i'm thinking I should take a chance cause I do love it a lot ... and then I could get the xxs strawberry dress for Ellie . that should fit just like the white one she has with the cherries I would think .. 

I just got an email from Pariero and they said my order is on the way. I did get a sale price that I had seen them have for a few days ( now they are back to original price ) on the Diamond tank and on the Olivia tee. 
if I love the Diamond tank on Ellie, I may get one for Minnie and for Tootsie


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I want thay cupcake top!!! So cute and your girls are so pretty loved seeing your mama with them too was in the 80's here today! Yay finally we aren't complaining of snow storms lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> hmmm, your right, the M HD cupcake dress will probably be too long on Tootsie cause the size XS fits Minnie good and Tootsie is usually one size bigger than Tootsie... hmmm. still i'm thinking I should take a chance cause I do love it a lot ... and then I could get the xxs strawberry dress for Ellie . that should fit just like the white one she has with the cherries I would think ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that there is a pink version of that blue HD cupcake tank? I may order that one in xs for Brax. It will def fit her ( 4 1/2 lbs) if it fits Minnie ( 5 lbs) don't you think?
Now I'm really wondering if that size small lil country Ruff ruff couture top runs similar in size to the size small HD? Do you think so? I'm supposed have that in today, so I'm def anxious to see. Hopefully my PP order is still on schedule for today. 
My Pariero order finally shipped yesterday too, I'm so glad. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I want thay cupcake top!!! So cute and your girls are so pretty loved seeing your mama with them too was in the 80's here today! Yay finally we aren't complaining of snow storms lol


hi Sherri ! 
its so nice to see you here again . The girls say thank you !!! My mom is really enjoying the dogs so much. we are having a party later today and will take some pics . yes, this weather has been great. it was in the low 80's yesterday and its supposed to reach the high 70's today. its supposed to stay gorgeous weather like this the rest of the week and most of next week too .


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I saw that there is a pink version of that blue HD cupcake tank? I may order that one in xs for Brax. It will def fit her ( 4 1/2 lbs) if it fits Minnie ( 5 lbs) don't you think?
> Now I'm really wondering if that size small lil country Ruff ruff couture top runs similar in size to the size small HD? Do you think so? I'm supposed have that in today, so I'm def anxious to see. Hopefully my PP order is still on schedule for today.
> My Pariero order finally shipped yesterday too, I'm so glad. Can't wait to get it.


I have also seen that pink cupcake top but I have a feeling that they just didn't update there site to remove it. if I were you, I would message the online company you were thinking of ordering from and ask them if they can still get this top. they came out along time ago and I really don't think they are available anymore unless they are old stock like you found at Bloomingtails. yes, I think the XS would fit Brax cause its a snug comfy fit on Minnie and I think it would be a roomy comfy fit on Brax. ( if its too big on her, I will buy the pink one off you for what you pay for it if they do have it . hehe ) . 

I have the small lil country dress for Minnie around here somewhere. I forgot how the fit was on her. I haven't had that dress on her for awhile. i'll look for it though. I think it will be good though ,but cant say for sure. if I remember right, they ran short . as for the other style new style ones you got... I never saw those before in person , so I have no idea ... I see on the Japan site Pariero has a new hoodie dress out. the Gena tank . love both colors but way too much money to pay . hopefully i'll get that when they reduce the price. not too crazy about the other new thing ..PG lace ruffle tank


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I have also seen that pink cupcake top but I have a feeling that they just didn't update there site to remove it. if I were you, I would message the online company you were thinking of ordering from and ask them if they can still get this top. they came out along time ago and I really don't think they are available anymore unless they are old stock like you found at Bloomingtails. yes, I think the XS would fit Brax cause its a snug comfy fit on Minnie and I think it would be a roomy comfy fit on Brax. ( if its too big on her, I will buy the pink one off you for what you pay for it if they do have it . hehe ) .
> 
> 
> 
> I have the small lil country dress for Minnie around here somewhere. I forgot how the fit was on her. I haven't had that dress on her for awhile. i'll look for it though. I think it will be good though ,but cant say for sure. if I remember right, they ran short . as for the other style new style ones you got... I never saw those before in person , so I have no idea ... I see on the Japan site Pariero has a new hoodie dress out. the Gena tank . love both colors but way too much money to pay . hopefully i'll get that when they reduce the price. not too crazy about the other new thing ..PG lace ruffle tank



If I get it. It'd be from Bloomingtails, and they usually have stocked whatever is listed on their online. But I'll def ask. And I'll def sell it to you if it doesn't work out. I just feel so bad because I keep running into dead ends with things I buy for Brax. And she's actually getting better about wearing clothes. And her clothes selection is really small. So I'd like to add at least 10 new items to her summer wardrobe. 

I'll have to take s look at those new Pariero things. They must have just listed them because I was just on there yesterday lol. I check daily for new things. I wish these companies would release new lines as a whole rather than 1 or 2 things at a time. Like how Wooflink does. They never just release one or two things and keep doing it every couple weeks or so. I'd rather just buy things at once during a good sale, then buying something. Then suddenly a new release comes and you end up having 2-3 packages from the same company to await.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

The gena tank looks like a bandana that is removable? I don't see a hood on it. I'd like the pink one but only if that bandana is removable. I am not crazy bout that lace tee. I'd have to see better pics of it on the LA site modeled by the other dogs. I'd be in no hurry to order either.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> If I get it. It'd be from Bloomingtails, and they usually have stocked whatever is listed on their online. But I'll def ask. And I'll def sell it to you if it doesn't work out. I just feel so bad because I keep running into dead ends with things I buy for Brax. And she's actually getting better about wearing clothes. And her clothes selection is really small. So I'd like to add at least 10 new items to her summer wardrobe.
> 
> I'll have to take s look at those new Pariero things. They must have just listed them because I was just on there yesterday lol. I check daily for new things. I wish these companies would release new lines as a whole rather than 1 or 2 things at a time. Like how Wooflink does. They never just release one or two things and keep doing it every couple weeks or so. I'd rather just buy things at once during a good sale, then buying something. Then suddenly a new release comes and you end up having 2-3 packages from the same company to await.


awww, too bad that Brax is not fitting into things good. I bet the WL happy day out top in size 2 would fit cause its too snug on Minnie and Brax is just alittle smaller than Minnie 

I know, I wish everything would be released all at once too. but, that Gena tank is way too expensive right now anyways. i'd like it but only if its reduced a good amount. your right, I thought it was a hoodie, but its a bandana. i'm pretty sure its removable... it looks like it is .. 


Chiluv04 said:


> The gena tank looks like a bandana that is removable? I don't see a hood on it. I'd like the pink one but only if that bandana is removable. I am not crazy bout that lace tee. I'd have to see better pics of it on the LA site modeled by the other dogs. I'd be in no hurry to order either.


i'd like the pink for one of my girls and the navy for another one. I love buying matching clothes for them in different colors.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> awww, too bad that Brax is not fitting into things good. I bet the WL happy day out top in size 2 would fit cause its too snug on Minnie and Brax is just alittle smaller than Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah poor girl. I'm gonna have to order her some Wooflink things. She has the Happy day out, it is a perfect fit on her. Size 2 Wooflink fits her perfectly.
My PP order came in today, and I love all of the RRC stuff. The xs's are a tad roomy but a good fit on Ava. My fave is the gingham dress. I think the hip doggie heart dress would've been cuter if I were the same fabric as Ellie's cherry dress or the strawberry dress. It is lightweight though, and perfect for hot days. The Small RRC lil country top is roomy on Brax but a better fit than the Hip doggie things, which were a total miss. I think I will order Brax more RRC things but I'll have to be very selective. I'm thinking I for sure want the gingham dress for her.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yeah poor girl. I'm gonna have to order her some Wooflink things. She has the Happy day out, it is a perfect fit on her. Size 2 Wooflink fits her perfectly.
> My PP order came in today, and I love all of the RRC stuff. The xs's are a tad roomy but a good fit on Ava. My fave is the gingham dress. I think the hip doggie heart dress would've been cuter if I were the same fabric as Ellie's cherry dress or the strawberry dress. It is lightweight though, and perfect for hot days. The Small RRC lil country top is roomy on Brax but a better fit than the Hip doggie things, which were a total miss. I think I will order Brax more RRC things but I'll have to be very selective. I'm thinking I for sure want the gingham dress for her.


ohhh, ok. Minnie is a size 2 also but the happy day out in 2 was too snug on her. some things are very roomy in size 2 WL like the new hoodies they came out with a couple collections ago that were grey with pink trim. I would think they would be too roomy for Brax cause they were roomy on Minnie. 

glad to hear you love the RRC things. that gingham dress does look so pretty. I never saw it in person. I have seen the hoodie made out of the same material though. I may have that one for Minnie somewhere . hehe. I have so much stuff , its hard to keep track of it all.

I don't think i'll order anymore RRC. I have so much of it already ... so, unless I find something at a super bargain price ... I wont get anymore. I think I will be buying the RRC reindeer hoodie from Christie though. she has some things posted in the for sale section , and 15 dollars is a great buy for that and it'll be so cute on Tootsie for Christmas 

I do still keep thinking about that size M blue cupcake dress for Tootsie and the XXS strawberry dress for Ellie. I don't know though ... I did just get a HD dress from Ebay in XXS for Ellie . it was only 10 dollars including shipping. I hope it fits her like the cherry dress. it looks like the same style


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

I've asked before, but here I go again.... What is the best brand for long little girls. I'm trying to go through size charts and it just seems as if Corona is freakishly long for the rest of her self!! She has a skinny little 8 inch neck and an 11.5 ish chest, but then she is like at least 12 inches length wise.... Doesn't match up to any of the size charts I'm finding. I want to dress her cute, but maybe she is destined to be a nakey girl!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Corona Pup said:


> I've asked before, but here I go again.... What is the best brand for long little girls. I'm trying to go through size charts and it just seems as if Corona is freakishly long for the rest of her self!! She has a skinny little 8 inch neck and an 11.5 ish chest, but then she is like at least 12 inches length wise.... Doesn't match up to any of the size charts I'm finding. I want to dress her cute, but maybe she is destined to be a nakey girl!


the dresses in the make Wooflink I think do run longer. I love this make but usually, I cant buy anything for Ellie cause everything is too long on her :-(. I think you may be happy with a size 1 dress in Wooflink. you can still dress Corana cute  . Hip doggie dresses run longer too. its ok if they aren't super long.. they can look like a mini dress


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks, I'll have to look into those brands. I have kind of wasted money on several dresses as I buy them, let her wear them for a bit but then think they look silly and take Em off to hang up and there they sit! I've also bought a few larger sizes to be long enough, then get nervous every she is going to get tangled up in th because they're just way too big! My silly little princess! I guess I should just make my way out to Posh Puppy again and have a try on day!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I got the double exercise pen up, and today all the dogs went out for a while. It was warm enough, and of course I sat and took in the birds singing and flying around. I saw our muskrats (2 with a family on the way I think) swimming around in our retention pond. We have a wild area on one side of the pond with wild life. Once, my roommate saw a coyote in the middle of the day, so I sit outside with them.!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Corona Pup said:


> Thanks, I'll have to look into those brands. I have kind of wasted money on several dresses as I buy them, let her wear them for a bit but then think they look silly and take Em off to hang up and there they sit! I've also bought a few larger sizes to be long enough, then get nervous every she is going to get tangled up in th because they're just way too big! My silly little princess! I guess I should just make my way out to Posh Puppy again and have a try on day!!


you are so lucky you live near posh puppy !!! yes, you should go there and ask them if they have any dresses in size 1 in the wooflink brand that Corona can try on ... I think you will like the length and the fit


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

susan davis said:


> I got the double exercise pen up, and today all the dogs went out for a while. It was warm enough, and of course I sat and took in the birds singing and flying around. I saw our muskrats (2 with a family on the way I think) swimming around in our retention pond. We have a wild area on one side of the pond with wild life. Once, my roommate saw a coyote in the middle of the day, so I sit outside with them.!


ohhhhh, that sounds so nice. I love watching the birds too. I don't think I've ever seen a muskrat though. but, we do have a lot of wildlife also. I have seen a fox, a hawk on my fence, raccoon, of course lots of squirrels, bunnys, chipmunks, some skunks .. I am always outside with my girls. I never take my eyes off them and i'm always checking the sky for hawks too. Minnie loves to be friendly with all creatures. she doesn't know that some animals are bad :-(. one time she got sprayed by a skunk ...

** oh, I also have seen a wild turkey on the neighbors roof . years ago we used to see pheasants walking around but I haven't seen one of those in many many years . I think there are some other creatures I've seen. I just cant remember them all ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> ohhh, ok. Minnie is a size 2 also but the happy day out in 2 was too snug on her. some things are very roomy in size 2 WL like the new hoodies they came out with a couple collections ago that were grey with pink trim. I would think they would be too roomy for Brax cause they were roomy on Minnie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Pariero order came today. Only it wasn't my order at all. I was shipped the ice cream romper!?! Instead of the Cool tee and Olivia tee. Both of which are on my receipt. I was also over charged an extra $51 for another cool tee. So my debit was shared 2 cool tees and an Olivia tee. But I was shipped the ice cream romper? I sent an email. Hopefully this gets cleared up quickly and before the other things sell out, as they are low in stock as it is. Frustrated 😏😕😣


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> My Pariero order came today. Only it wasn't my order at all. I was shipped the ice cream romper!?! Instead of the Cool tee and Olivia tee. Both of which are on my receipt. I was also over charged an extra $51 for another cool tee. So my debit was shared 2 cool tees and an Olivia tee. But I was shipped the ice cream romper? I sent an email. Hopefully this gets cleared up quickly and before the other things sell out, as they are low in stock as it is. Frustrated &#55357;&#56847;&#55357;&#56853;&#55357;&#56867;


omg, that is terrible :-(. I also received my order from Pariero today but it was the correct order. I better check how much I was charged on my credit card though. I never checked it... and I def. will now. 

It was a really hot day here today. all the chis got baths. I didn't want to put clothes on them so I haven't tried anything on yet but I will. everything looks really cute, especially the pink cool tank. i'll be trying some things on them later tonight I think , or tomorrow ... 

did you see that posh puppy is having a 40 % off one day sale today. I am very tempted . lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> omg, that is terrible :-(. I also received my order from Pariero today but it was the correct order. I better check how much I was charged on my credit card though. I never checked it... and I def. will now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope this matter gets adressed and cleared up soon. I think from now on an email of receipt or confirmation needs to be sent out after he charges our cards. He really needs to get PayPal! I've told him this years ago. I'm very mad about this. 

I did see the Posh Puppy 40% sale. I'm not sure I'll order. But I could be tempted to go ahead and order those tees for the other dogs since 40% off is such a great deal. We'll see. 

Looking forward to seeing your girls model their new things. 😊

Hopefully I will have the correct merchandise within a couple weeks. This is a sign I need a dog shopping break lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I hope this matter gets adressed and cleared up soon. I think from now on an email of receipt or confirmation needs to be sent out after he charges our cards. He really needs to get PayPal! I've told him this years ago. I'm very mad about this.
> 
> I did see the Posh Puppy 40% sale. I'm not sure I'll order. But I could be tempted to go ahead and order those tees for the other dogs since 40% off is such a great deal. We'll see.
> 
> ...


I agree that he should send an email receipt after he charges our cards. I havnt had a chance to check my CC but I will for sure tomorrow. I just hope its right ... I havnt ordered anything yet from PP today, but I think I may within the next hour or so... I do want the cupcake mon tank for Minnie and the cupcake mon tee for Ellie. i'll prob. order just enough to get the free shipping ... 
lol. , I need to stop shopping for now too. but I cant resist this PP sale ( I don't think .. ) 
I still have a DC order i'm waiting for , and one hip doggie dress for Ellie from ebay. 
I did snap a few pics of the new pariero earlier tonight... I do love all of them, but I don't think I want anymore pariero for awhile now until they have a really good sale ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I agree that he should send an email receipt after he charges our cards. I havnt had a chance to check my CC but I will for sure tomorrow. I just hope its right ... I havnt ordered anything yet from PP today, but I think I may within the next hour or so... I do want the cupcake mon tank for Minnie and the cupcake mon tee for Ellie. i'll prob. order just enough to get the free shipping ...
> 
> lol. , I need to stop shopping for now too. but I cant resist this PP sale ( I don't think .. )
> 
> ...



The PP sale is Thursday only right? I haven't decided if I'll order yet. I may. If I do, I'm trying to keep it small. Maybe around $100-$150. 
I'll be glad when I finally hear back from Pariero. It's rare I've been over charged for something so it really weirds me out. That's why I like paying for things through PayPal as they make sure you get your money back when issues like this arise. I think I'll be taking a break from Pariero after this. 
Love the girls in the Pariero things. The length in the Cool tank just makes it on Ellie. I do like the pink color. I think I originally ordered the pink and white. Also I love the way the Olivia tee looks more than the online pic. I do hope I'm able to get these two items before they are gone. I'm hoping he has them at the LA store already and somehow mistakenly sent me the wrong thing. But then I wonder if someone else was sent the wrong thing ( my items) too? Fortunately things don't take crazy long from Japan. If he gets my email soon he can probably have the correct items by early next week and sent out to me and I'd still get them next week. What a frustrating mess lol. 
If he doesn't have me send that ice team romper back. I will send it to you for Minnie. It is a size small. Too big for Brax, too small for Kendall. And I don't like pants on my dogs lol. It is very cute and I hate it to go to wait.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> The PP sale is Thursday only right? I haven't decided if I'll order yet. I may. If I do, I'm trying to keep it small. Maybe around $100-$150.
> I'll be glad when I finally hear back from Pariero. It's rare I've been over charged for something so it really weirds me out. That's why I like paying for things through PayPal as they make sure you get your money back when issues like this arise. I think I'll be taking a break from Pariero after this.
> Love the girls in the Pariero things. The length in the Cool tank just makes it on Ellie. I do like the pink color. I think I originally ordered the pink and white. Also I love the way the Olivia tee looks more than the online pic. I do hope I'm able to get these two items before they are gone. I'm hoping he has them at the LA store already and somehow mistakenly sent me the wrong thing. But then I wonder if someone else was sent the wrong thing ( my items) too? Fortunately things don't take crazy long from Japan. If he gets my email soon he can probably have the correct items by early next week and sent out to me and I'd still get them next week. What a frustrating mess lol.
> If he doesn't have me send that ice team romper back. I will send it to you for Minnie. It is a size small. Too big for Brax, too small for Kendall. And I don't like pants on my dogs lol. It is very cute and I hate it to go to wait.


nooo, i'm pretty sure the PP sale is Today only. at first I thought it was Thursday ... then I read it again and I think they made a mistake and put Thursday cause if you read the whole email, it says Monday and todays date. 
I think you get free shipping if you spend 100, so I will keep it at just a bit over the 100. I know I want the cupcake mon tee and tank and i'm thinking I want that My hero dress in pink. the style is alittle different from the my hero dress in floral that we got. it is sleeveless instead of the little sleeves .. 

i'm sure Pariero will get back to you as soon as they get your message. these things do happen... I know its disappointing and I can understand you'd be upset..., but i'm sure it was just a mistake and I know they will clear it up. yes, i'm thinking someone got your order that ordered what you received. 
I thought I remembered one time I thought you said they sent you the wrong item once before ... I forgot which item it was though... 

I was very happy with the little Olivia top. the sleeves are so pretty. they are white eyelet material. I think it does look much prettier on . 
And, yes... the cool tank I think does run short. I think it runs shorter than the diamond tank. but, its still fine... it is a tank afterall... not a dress. it is very pretty. I do love it.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> nooo, i'm pretty sure the PP sale is Today only. at first I thought it was Thursday ... then I read it again and I think they made a mistake and put Thursday cause if you read the whole email, it says Monday and todays date.
> 
> I think you get free shipping if you spend 100, so I will keep it at just a bit over the 100. I know I want the cupcake mon tee and tank and i'm thinking I want that My hero dress in pink. the style is alittle different from the my hero dress in floral that we got. it is sleeveless instead of the little sleeves ..
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh I just went back and read a little further and you are right. The sale is today only. I'm not in the mood to shop right now lol. I'm going to bed at 10:30. I'm sure they will have another sale for the upcoming holiday. Memorial Day? 

I know they will get back to me. It's just so weird lol. Cause it's not just the wrong item sent to me, but also extra money charged from my account that shouldn't have been. Usually I don't look at my receipt but I'm glad I did this time. 
Yes, last summer I was sent the wrong thing before a crown tank instead of the Kira Kira tank. They let me keep the tank. Now that time was a bonus for me lol. Because I wanted the crown tank anyway. So if they let me keep the ice team romper, it's all yours. 
Yeah I fear you are right. Someone else likely got my order and I got theirs. I wonder who?? Lol. I see they still have the things I wanted in stock. So I'm sure he'll get them to me asap.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ahhhhh I just went back and read a little further and you are right. The sale is today only. I'm not in the mood to shop right now lol. I'm going to bed at 10:30. I'm sure they will have another sale for the upcoming holiday. Memorial Day?
> 
> I know they will get back to me. It's just so weird lol. Cause it's not just the wrong item sent to me, but also extra money charged from my account that shouldn't have been. Usually I don't look at my receipt but I'm glad I did this time.
> Yes, last summer I was sent the wrong thing before a crown tank instead of the Kira Kira tank. They let me keep the tank. Now that time was a bonus for me lol. Because I wanted the crown tank anyway. So if they let me keep the ice team romper, it's all yours.
> Yeah I fear you are right. Someone else likely got my order and I got theirs. I wonder who?? Lol. I see they still have the things I wanted in stock. So I'm sure he'll get them to me asap.


aww, ok... then I hope they let you keep the ice cream romper . it does look very cute !!! I usually don't get Minnie all in ones but she does look so cute in them. someone I know was selling 2 louisdog all in ones that were used but in good condition really cheap so I bought them and they are cute on her. 

the PP sale does say one day only and there biggest once a year sale. so they wont have a 40 percent sale again I don't think.... im so tempted . I have 3 things in my cart but the total is just 1 dollar under the 100 for the free shipping :-(. i'm really tired and don't feel like shopping either... maybe i'll just forget about ordering . hahaha . they all have more than enough stuff ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> aww, ok... then I hope they let you keep the ice cream romper . it does look very cute !!! I usually don't get Minnie all in ones but she does look so cute in them. someone I know was selling 2 louisdog all in ones that were used but in good condition really cheap so I bought them and they are cute on her.
> 
> 
> 
> the PP sale does say one day only and there biggest once a year sale. so they wont have a 40 percent sale again I don't think.... im so tempted . I have 3 things in my cart but the total is just 1 dollar under the 100 for the free shipping :-(. i'm really tired and don't feel like shopping either... maybe i'll just forget about ordering . hahaha . they all have more than enough stuff ...



I'm def not ordering lol. Mine have enough too. I'm sure DC will have a 35% sale soon. That's only a pinch less. But my brain needs a break lol!
Your girls are lucky to have all the things they have. I'm sure their wardrobe is larger than all of my chis put together lol. I have spent at least a few grand on dog stuff this year. So I'm okay if I don't get everything. Or buy from every sale. We will live vicariously through you for a while. I need a break. I'm happy I got the new LD tutus though. Those were a must have. Plus I know I'll end up at Tails in the city soon, and bf always buys us whatever we want...sale or not 😍. So I will sit this one out.
I've been shopping for myself lol. Ever hear of lastcall.com by Neiman Marcus? I got some great deal on there recently. I know you aren't shopping for you right now. But it's definitely a cool site to check out ❤😍


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'm def not ordering lol. Mine have enough too. I'm sure DC will have a 35% sale soon. That's only a pinch less. But my brain needs a break lol!
> Your girls are lucky to have all the things they have. I'm sure their wardrobe is larger than all of my chis put together lol. I have spent at least a few grand on dog stuff this year. So I'm okay if I don't get everything. Or buy from every sale. We will live vicariously through you for a while. I need a break. I'm happy I got the new LD tutus though. Those were a must have. Plus I know I'll end up at Tails in the city soon, and bf always buys us whatever we want...sale or not &#55357;&#56845;. So I will sit this one out.
> I've been shopping for myself lol. Ever hear of lastcall.com by Neiman Marcus? I got some great deal on there recently. I know you aren't shopping for you right now. But it's definitely a cool site to check out ❤&#55357;&#56845;


I ended up falling asleep , so , I didn't order anything from the PP sale... just as well though. i'm going to try not to order anything else for awhile too. i'm kinda happy to say that I didn't even order one single thing from the new WL collection . I think i'll try to take a break too :coolwink:. we will see how long I can last. hopefully for awhile .... 
no, I never heard of that last call Nieman Marcus site. your right , I am still not buying anything for me... but, they do have a lot of other nice things at Nieman Marcus .....


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I ended up falling asleep , so , I didn't order anything from the PP sale... just as well though. i'm going to try not to order anything else for awhile too. i'm kinda happy to say that I didn't even order one single thing from the new WL collection . I think i'll try to take a break too :coolwink:. we will see how long I can last. hopefully for awhile ....
> 
> no, I never heard of that last call Nieman Marcus site. your right , I am still not buying anything for me... but, they do have a lot of other nice things at Nieman Marcus .....



Looks like the PP sale is extended. I'm at work til 2, and still not sure if I will order.

Still no word from Pariero yet


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Looks like the PP sale is extended. I'm at work til 2, and still not sure if I will order.
> 
> Still no word from Pariero yet


i'm glad they extended the sale !!! I think I will put in a small order. I know I want the pink NY brunch top and the cupcake mon tee for Ellie and the cupcake mon tank for Minnie . probably one or two more things also ...

hope you hear back soon from Pariero. I still need to call my cc company. I been busy cause my mother is still here vistiting with me until Friday


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> i'm glad they extended the sale !!! I think I will put in a small order. I know I want the pink NY brunch top and the cupcake mon tee for Ellie and the cupcake mon tank for Minnie . probably one or two more things also ...
> 
> 
> 
> hope you hear back soon from Pariero. I still need to call my cc company. I been busy cause my mother is still here vistiting with me until Friday



I still didn't order lol. I'm trying to cut back on shopping for them. It's really hard though. 
I did hear back from Pariero, I'm just waiting for my order to be finalized. I think he is confused and things I still want two Cool tops in both colors.
Also I noticed there is a sale now on the Cool tank, Ichigo, and Olivia tee. Go figure.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I still didn't order lol. I'm trying to cut back on shopping for them. It's really hard though.
> I did hear back from Pariero, I'm just waiting for my order to be finalized. I think he is confused and things I still want two Cool tops in both colors.
> Also I noticed there is a sale now on the Cool tank, Ichigo, and Olivia tee. Go figure.


I did end up putting in a small order last night. just enough to get the free shipping ( you have to spend 100 to get free shipping ). so, my order came to 103. I got just what I said I was gonna get. the pink NY brunch tee and the cupcake mon tee for Ellie, and the cupcake mon tank for Minnie. then I got the organic top that says hug me on it for Ellie too. 

also I did call my CC company and they charged me the right amount . 
oh, yeah.. I do see that there is a sale on some pariero things. not the cool tops though. the diamond tops are on sale . they marked the price down more than what I paid and I got a reduced price ... oh, well... i'm not gonna get any more Pareiro now for awhile. i'm aiming for not till Ellie turns a year old on Aug 8th, so almost 3 more months for a shopping ban . 
I do have this order from PP and I also got a couple things on the sale section of PP too. then, I got a HD dress coming from ebay for Ellie and the DC order. I think that'll be enough for awhile


----------

